
CodeDaze – a conference on the art of code, design, and community - aspleenic
http://codedaze.io
======
SyneRyder
This looks cool, but I wish there was more information. There aren't any
presentations listed yet and no speaker biographies, so it's hard to get a
sense of what it's actually about.

